# Squat form check please.



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm doing the SL 5x5, just want to make sure my squats are on track as the weight goes on.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Asks me to log in to view it... Change security settings??


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Private video! Make it public.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Duh! Sorry guys, should be able to view it now.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Doesn't look too bad at all although your heels lift slightly which shows your pushing through the front of your foot as opposed your the heel.

Always push through your heels if you don't want knee problems :thumbup1:


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Looks good


phew, thanks.

Might post up my dead lifts next.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Not too bad at all.

Make sure your knees don't slide forwards throughout the decent.

Perhaps lose the belt


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

That was my working set lol, I've never used a belt before so thought I'd have a go whilst there was one to hand. Plus I'd got a bit of lower back pain from bad form with the OHP the last work out.

I know what you mean about pushing from the heels but just can't seem to do it every rep for some reason, will try again next time.

Would I be able to use the piece of wood that's available for lifting from the heel instead of buying some lifting shoes?

TIA for the help.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

What you mean about the belt TB?

Can I still get a good core workout with it?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

gkf9 said:


> What you mean about the belt TB?
> 
> Can I still get a good core with it?


I'm assuming the belt helps your core better over without one. Once you advance up to heavier weights then a belt is going to help you further so I'd suggest keep using one as it'll feel more natural at a later date with heavier weights.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks, I did feel better with it, even tho I'm not lifting alot yet. ( well alot to me atm )


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I blagged a guy on eBay for a pair of unisex DO-WIN Chinese Olympic team lifting shoes, original price was £65 (new in box) and I got them for £40, not as fashionable as the trendy Nikes or Adidas x-cross fit shoes but this has a wooden heel and does the job perfectly. Don't care that they are a bit frumpy looking.... They work.

EDIT>> ALWAYS get half size down with proper lifting shoes, a valuable tip that an experienced lifter recommended.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

gkf9 said:


> phew, thanks.
> 
> Might post up my dead lifts next.


Feel free man, Welcome to the Forum, You will be looked after here etc, just stick to the rules etc,


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Do you just wear the shoes just for Squatting or can you use them through out the gym?

If I get serious with my Squats I'll definitely invest in a pair, just don't want to shell out just yet.

Great forum this, learnt loads already.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

had a glance through the comments and tbh for the most part your form looks not too bad, its a tiny bit out of sync in that your kind of shooting forward a bit then your hips raise slightly but you seem to correct all this fairly quick and the second rep looked spot on, i think with time youll polish all that out though as im not seeing any MAJOR flaws in the lift, im just nit picking in all honesty

others have mentioned it and your shoes are terrible for squatting, either get yourself some flat soled wrestling / boxing shoes or chuck taylors if you are a wide stanced, low bar squatter or if you are a narrower stanced high bar squatter (it appears this way in the video) then get yourself some oly lifting shoes, the transition is a bit weird at first and will likely throw you off balance again but persevere and you'll reap the benefits of hitting depth easier in the long run

also you have one of those 90's joe weider style bodybuilding belts, get yourself a 4" by 10 or 13mm powerlifting belt

as tommy said youre not going to weaken your core by using one and there is plenty of argument to suggest you can actually strengthen it more so by the engagement it takes to create intra abdominal pressure, personally i like to train 3-4 months without a belt then slap one on for specificity as my goals revolve around powerlifting so it makes sense to try and emulate the environment ill compete in for the majority of my training


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

gkf9 said:


> Do you just wear the shoes just for Squatting or can you use them through out the gym?
> 
> If I get serious with my Squats I'll definitely invest in a pair, just don't want to shell out just yet.
> 
> Great forum this, learnt loads already.


There are 3 types of shoe, Standard Trainer, Dedicated lifting shoe with raised solid heel and large "foot print" for stability, and there is a X-Cross-fit type shoe that is a cross between a standard trainer and a lifting shoe with rigid heel. The Cross-fit shoes is a very decent all rounder but I like my dedicated lifting shoes for dead lifting, squats and OHP, you could not run or jump with a dedicated lifting shoe as they are like having tennis ratchets strapped to your feet. The Cross fit type lifting shoe would be my recommendation but I have no idea what they are like to run with? Depends on your activity in the gym, I used to just carry my lifting shoes in a small bag whilst wearing trainers until I needed the lifting shoe for squats etc.

I don't do CV with these shoes, simply impossible.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Personally I don't lock out when doing squats. I keep the tension on throughout the set. maybe a slightly wider stance while keeping a neutral back. I only use my belt on my heavy sets.

Form is not too bad, it will improve through time as you progress and become more stable.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I never wear a belt for Squats, never bothered with it, but heavy deads I like to wear a belt, perhaps when I get heavier in the squat I will use a belt but I think it would be for confidence more than actual gain, I am no spring chicken at 37 lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Lol at people saying don't use belt so you use core more.
> 
> Do you even knowledge.
> 
> ...


Knee slide could be a factor causing his lack of driving through the heels


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

swole troll said:


> had a glance through the comments and tbh for the most part your form looks not too bad, its a tiny bit out of sync in that your kind of shooting forward a bit then your hips raise slightly but you seem to correct all this fairly quick and the second rep looked spot on, i think with time youll polish all that out though as im not seeing any MAJOR flaws in the lift, im just nit picking in all honesty
> 
> others have mentioned it and your shoes are terrible for squatting, either get yourself some flat soled wrestling / boxing shoes or chuck taylors if you are a wide stanced, low bar squatter or if you are a narrower stanced high bar squatter (it appears this way in the video) then get yourself some oly lifting shoes, the transition is a bit weird at first and will likely throw you off balance again but persevere and you'll reap the benefits of hitting depth easier in the long run
> 
> ...


Yeah spot on, I know when I've done a good squat and a half decent squat, that's why I adjusted on the second rep it felt better.

I'm still learning, but like you mentioned I'm not far off getting them spot on.

I'm definitely going to invest in some better footware, tthe shoes I'm wearing are running shoes, no good what so ever.

Will have a gooole of the footware you recommended.

Thanks



karbonk said:


> I never wear a belt for Squats, never bothered with it, but heavy deads I like to wear a belt, perhaps when I get heavier in the squat I will use a belt but I think it would be for confidence more than actual gain, I am no spring chicken at 37 lol


Im no spring chicken at 45 to.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

karbonk said:


> There are 3 types of shoe, Standard Trainer, Dedicated lifting shoe with raised solid heel and large "foot print" for stability, and there is a X-Cross-fit type shoe that is a cross between a standard trainer and a lifting shoe with rigid heel. The Cross-fit shoes is a very decent all rounder but I like my dedicated lifting shoes for dead lifting, squats and OHP, you could not run or jump with a dedicated lifting shoe as they are like having tennis ratchets strapped to your feet. The Cross fit type lifting shoe would be my recommendation but I have no idea what they are like to run with? Depends on your activity in the gym, I used to just carry my lifting shoes in a small bag whilst wearing trainers until I needed the lifting shoe for squats etc.
> 
> I don't do CV with these shoes, simply impossible.


Good explanation thankyou, I've not been doing much running in the gym so maybe the cross fit shoes would do me.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

> Make sure your knees don't slide forwards throughout the decent.


Why's that then?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Why's that then?


That Johnny Candito said it's bad for your knees, they want to be set in place by 3/4 of the way down.

Which in turn takes the drive back up away from your toes apparently.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

> That Johnny Candito said it's bad for your knees, they want to be set in place by 3/4 of the way down.
> 
> Which in turn takes the drive back up away from your toes apparently.


Pushing the knees forward bio machanically transfers the sheer force away from the knee and to the glutes and hamstrigs at thier tie in points.

Due to varying limb lengths for all people there is never a 'set rule' such as this that can be applied to everyone, those with long femurs in trelation to their torso will have to push thier knees forward the whole way down during desecent to maintain anything close to an upright squat.
For those with short femurs it may appear that the knee never travels past the toe.

The simplest method to teach someone to sit on thier heels more when squatting aside keeping thier back locked so thier torso is stable is to just get them to push thier knees out to the side more, and raise thier big toe off trhe floor, this prevents them gripping the floor with thier toes and shifts weight on to the heel and slightly onto the outside of the foot which is optimal.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

MattGriff said:


> Pushing the knees forward bio machanically transfers the sheer force away from the knee and to the glutes and hamstrigs at thier tie in points.
> 
> Due to varying limb lengths for all people there is never a 'set rule' such as this that can be applied to everyone, those with long femurs in trelation to their torso will have to push thier knees forward the whole way down during desecent to maintain anything close to an upright squat.
> For those with short femurs it may appear that the knee never travels past the toe.
> ...


Thanks I'll try the big toe tip next squat session.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ps Just bought some cheap Chuck Taylor copies to squat in for now, didn't want to shell out £45-50 till after my hols in a week or so.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Find a good coach in your area and get some squat advice that way.

The squat is a very technical lift, much more so than people think.

Even your breathing is very important.

People online can give you tips, but if you really want to improve and be your best, you need someone there watching and adjusting as you go.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a coach or experienced lifter giving guidance but the squat does not need to be made over complicated, better camera angles and side and back shots can be enough to guide a person using the internet, there are coaches available at starting strength forum for example that have been doing video form check for years, worth studying the squat for yourself first in my opinion. Also videos can be posted here but again better camera work is required.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Squat looks fine mate. Slight raise of heel as mentioned above so try some lifting shoes. Apart from that just enjoy your training and don't take too much notice of the bickering that goes on on the Internet.


----------

